# A Small Taste of Swat 2015



## Kevin

These are not meant to represent the best or anything just a few pieces that caught my eye. I saw many more I wanted to capture but got tired of dragging the phone out of my pocket finally . . . .

















View attachment 86239





































Those are my glasses for scale . . . they are all functional . . . 




Had to stop in West as usual and get a mess of their world famous kolachies . . .




Stopped in Red Oak for fuel and locked my keys and phone in the truck. Went inside and asked the clerk for a phone and phone book and this guy walks over from the ice cream freezer where he was standing and says _"What's the problem man I can help you out."_ It's a very long story but for the next hour and a half Broderick refused to leave my side. Finally after we tried to break in and several other passersby tried to break in (one guy even had his "kit" and couldn't do it) Broderick said _"Screw this man let's load up I'm taking you to the fire station"_ So we arrive at the Red Oak fire house in short order and ring the bell. Broderick says _"Hey man this fella is from out of town and locked himself out even his phone and we can't get a locksmith for nothin. Can you come bust it open for us at the Exxon by the Whataburger?" _

The young fireman said _"Let me ask my Chief"_ comes back in a few seconds and says the Chief said it was fine and he would meet us at the gas station in 10 minutes. While me and my new found friend are waiting by my truck looking for what they might be coming in he says _"Man, I bet they bring the big truck you know it takes 5 minutes just to wake that bad boy up."_ and I said naw they will probably bring the Chief's pickup. Just about the time my lips stopped flapping we see the big red fire wagon pulling in full of 4 muscled up white boys lol. One was still rubbing the sleep out of his eyes. Now mind you we had already had a couple of other brothers give up on bustin that truck open even with their "kit" but these half alseep fireman had it open before you could say _"Kevin you a damn fool for lockin your keys and phone in the truck." _

They wouldn't take any payment or let me buy them vittles nor let me donate to the fund. Said they weren't volunteers and it was their job not to worry about it and pushed my money away. So they left their truck running and disappeared into the Long John Silvers. So two brothers with a kit work on it for a half hour then comes 3 Mexican mafia guys who gave up in short order _"Dees one ees too harrrrd. I keen break ju weendow eef you wannnt?"_ (and he wasn't joking) nor me and Broderick could crack that nut but 4 sleepy-headed cracker fireman bust it open like it was a soft shell egg lmao. Those fireman have to know that stuff! 

Now comes time to try and pay this man who stuck by me for an hour and a half and I haven't told y'all even a 3rd of what all we went through most all of it hilarious. I turned to him and before I could say anything Broderick says _"Don't even try to pay me nothin I wasn't doing nothing anyway and this was a lot of fun I'm just glad I was here for ya."_ I finally put some money in his hand as he was trying to pull it away and said _"Okay don't take it but just hold this for me until you run into someone you know who needs it. Deal?"_ He said thought a second and said _"Okay Kevin, I can do that." 
_
So a really fun trip wasn't quite over when I left Waco I still had another adventure in my future. Thanks Broderick you're a good man and saved me a lot of trouble. I'll pay it forward next chance I get.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Wildthings

That is a great story! Did they open the truck without breaking anything?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Seems to me you have a habit of locking your keys in your truck, didn't we read a story here before along these lines? Dunno, lol. Cool pics of the show and a great story too, nice of you to give him a couple of the coolest hats out there too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> That is a great story! Did they open the truck without breaking anything?



Didn't even scratch anything those firemen are handier than a handle on a skillet. 



woodtickgreg said:


> Seems to me you have a habit of locking your keys in your truck, didn't we read a story here before along these lines? Dunno, lol.



Nope I haven't locked my keys in my truck in years. This was my sons truck that I took for a final road trip test drive before I take it to him in Abilene - his truck is easy to lock the keys in (as I found out).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Funny story. I used to keep an unlocking kit in my toolbox because I locked my keys in my truck so much. One of the ones with the inflatable wedge. Finally just started leaving the key in and carrying the spare in my pocket. Looking back, I don't really know why I locked my truck.


----------



## Kevin

I carry a spare key for my truck in my wallet but it didn't work on my son's truck lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Around here you have to lock your truck........and that's not even a garuntee that it will still be where you left it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

@DKMD Keller do you mind posting pics of the items you entered? I didn't think to do so because we were yakking the whole time I was admiring them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78

Awesome story kevin! Sounds like it was kind of fun even though it was a pain to get it open! Meeting good people is sometimes the best part of a trip!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

That was on your way home Kevin?


----------



## Kevin

Yes less than an hour after we said bye in the parking lot. I forgot to ask you to take some persimmon in your truck for JR and you dangit!!!!


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Yes less than an hour after we said bye in the parking lot. I forgot to ask you to take some persimmon in your truck for JR and you dangit!!!!



That sucks! Oh well, I'm sure we'll meet up again. Heck, I'm right there by you all the time seeing my son. Tony


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> That sucks! Oh well, I'm sure we'll meet up again. Heck, I'm right there by you all the time seeing my son. Tony



Yeah we'll hook up again for sure.


----------



## El Guapo

Great story, Kevin! Always nice to meet good people who are happy to help... makes me love living in Texas!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

@Bean_counter


----------



## ironman123

Well @Kevin. I hope you had a good time at SWAT. There were a ton of red tickets in the trash can when I left today (mine included). Glad you got home safely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ironman123 said:


> Well @Kevin. I hope you had a good time at SWAT. There were a ton of red tickets in the trash can when I left today (mine included). Glad you got home safely.



Man that was a travesty I bet there were some miffed red ticket buyers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

Thanks for sharing your story Kevin, Broderick is a good man for sure!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415

Thanks for the story Kevin ... Glad there was a happy ending ... I had a few of the red tickets ... Never got close till the last prize ( big lathe ) and was 4 numbers off ... Oh well I never expect to win so I'm never disappointed ... Had a great time ... Was a bunch of members from my old turning club there so spent some fun time catching up ...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

onstar can have it open before you can say oh sh............


----------



## duncsuss

Quite an adventure -- thanks for the trip report & pix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Horatio

I would have enjoyed going but alas, even a short trip up 35 is not in the budget these days. Cool story - its good to know there are still decent folks out there willing to lend a hand - you'd never know that by turning on TV..

The pictures.....wow....that is some amazing work. I'm just....blown away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike how can onstar open a 2002 GMC Sierra . . . that doesn't have onstar?


----------



## Mike Mills

Tips the keys..
For a PU you can pop one of the stake pocket covers. Tie a wire to the key and the other end through the plastic under the cover, no one can see down into the stake pocket and can only see a little wire at the top.
Or, drill out the key hole larger (flat spare only), remove one bolt from the license plate and screw the key between the plate and the body. Most can be removed with a coin.


----------



## Kevin

Mike Mills said:


> Tips the keys..
> For a PU you can pop one of the stake pocket covers. Tie a wire to the key and the other end through the plastic under the cover, no one can see down into the stake pocket and can only see a little wire at the top.
> Or, drill out the key hole larger (flat spare only), remove one bolt from the license plate and screw the key between the plate and the body. Most can be removed with a coin.



Those are good tips Mike. I have always just carried a spare key in my wallet and I saved myself a lot of heartache over the years. But this is my son's truck which I am only driving for a few weeks. I'll suggest to my son that he also carry a spare key in his wallet or or in one of your places (although not sure what a stake pocket cover is or if this truck has one) - thanks for the suggestions Mike.


----------



## woodman6415

I have one of those magnet key boxes ... Under the lip that's on top rail of bed ... Mine spare only opens the door ... Also on this new Chevy with onstar it has a phone app ... On phone app has a place to send code to unlock door .... I don't trust I'll always have service so still carry spare ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Wendell I took this from the QotW thread in your response to @Tony . . .



woodman6415 said:


> Next year we will have to have a designated time and place for meet up ...



I'm seriously considering setting up next year to peddle a little boxelder. The FBE I saw being sold there was okay but I see a real opportunity. If I do I'll also have a WoodBarter banner made up or just add to the FBE banner - this way we will have an actual official place to meet and greet and pick on the leprechaun. 

I'm thinking something along the lines of this:





Obnviously this isn't how it would actually be I would need better wording and a professional design but just to give an idea.

And most importanly I will need to learn how to spell *Boxelder* lmao!!! 

Open for ideas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dennis Ford

I am glad that you had a good time, I love going to SWAT. Boxelder with quite a bit of red would sell very well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Dennis Ford said:


> I am glad that you had a good time, I love going to SWAT. Boxelder with quite a bit of red would sell very well.



Dennis I'm sorry I missed your class I was really looking forward to it but I sort of got hijacked lol. I'm glad I got to meet you at least. Do you think you'll do a class next year?


----------



## Kevin

Dennis and if you ever teach a hat class I will be front and center for sure.


----------



## Dennis Ford

Kevin said:


> Dennis I'm sorry I missed your class I was really looking forward to it but I sort of got hijacked lol. I'm glad I got to meet you at least. Do you think you'll do a class next year?


They usually don't repeat the same demonstrators two years in a row so I most likely will not be doing demos for SWAT next year. I expect that I will do a few demos somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Great idea Kevin ... I for one would 
like to purchase some quality boxleder .... Would be first to volunteer to help anyway I can ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> @DKMD Keller do you mind posting pics of the items you entered? I didn't think to do so because we were yakking the whole time I was admiring them.



I posted that black elm bowl and my minion a while back. I haven't taken any pics of that monkey pod bowl yet, but I'll try to remember to do so.

I enjoyed meeting everyone, and I'm looking forward to seeing what's in that chunk of persimmon... Thanks Kevin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TurnTex

Kevin, what happened to you? You came by for a couple of minutes Friday evening but then never came back. Did I forget my deodorant or something! :) I was hoping that a group of WB members would come by my booth all together as I wanted to join in the camaraderie. Unfortunately, when having a booth, I only get to run out to go to the bathroom or grab lunch so I did not get to meet up with everyone. I think most did come by and say hi, though. I know Wendell hung out on a couple of different occasions which I really enjoyed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

TurnTex said:


> Kevin, what happened to you? You came by for a couple of minutes Friday evening but then never came back. Did I forget my deodorant or something! :) I was hoping that a group of WB members would come by my booth all together as I wanted to join in the camaraderie. Unfortunately, when having a booth, I only get to run out to go to the bathroom or grab lunch so I did not get to meet up with everyone. I think most did come by and say hi, though. I know Wendell hung out on a couple of different occasions which I really enjoyed!



Curtis I enjoyed out brief visit and finally getting to meet you. :-) But man there was so much to see and do I was like a kid in a candy store. Saturday I watched Mark Borman make a spoon start to finish (and I ordered one of their custom made spoke shaves that I can't wait to get it) and was going to come visit you again afterward but once he was done with his demo, it looked like you had a couple of potential customers and I didn't want to spoil a possible sale. We will definitely plan it better next year. I am probably going to get a booth next year anyway so we can all meet up at a given time hopefully.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I'm seriously considering setting up next year to peddle a little boxelder. The FBE I saw being sold there was okay but I see a real opportunity. If I do I'll also have a WoodBarter banner made up or just add to the FBE banner - this way we will have an actual official place to meet and greet and pick on the leprechaun.
> 
> I'm thinking something along the lines of this:
> 
> View attachment 86312
> 
> Obnviously this isn't how it would actually be I would need better wording and a professional design but just to give an idea.
> 
> And most importanly I will need to learn how to spell *Boxelder* lmao!!!
> 
> Open for ideas.



Kevin, I think you could kill it there. I also would help out however I could. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> I'm seriously considering setting up next year to peddle a little boxelder. The FBE I saw being sold there was okay but I see a real opportunity.



Just be sure not to take any of that so-so FBE that you ship to some folks ...


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> Just be sure not to take any of that so-so FBE that you ship to some folks ...



 
Duncan did you get some bad stuff from me?


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> Duncan did you get some bad stuff from me?


Well, I thought it was okay but then  you told me otherwise ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Parks

Kevin,
What a a story and a SWAT adventure. Glad to meet all you guys! Shoot boxleder is one of my favorite woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

JR next time Tony comes to Denton I'm gonna send him back with a bunch of wood and your persimmon will be on board too. Had a great time taking classes with you we had a few laughs didn't we. We had a _big 'ol_ time in that _little 'ol_ class. 

@JR Parks

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jerry B

Sorry that I missed yet another amazing event, will definitely be able to make up for it next year
A whole lot of absolutely stunning vessels on display and amazing talent displayed
hope one day to be even close to having some of that talent, maybe a little will rub off if I attend the events ;-)


----------



## Tony

I've been meaning to say this since Sunday, sorry it's taken so long. I encourage everyone to get there if you possibly can. I'm not a Turner, but it was an incredible time! Meeting and hanging out with all the WB gang was great and the exhibits are just heart-stopping. I didn't realize how bad I suck at woodworking until I saw all the pieces on display there. I will most definitely go back next year! Tony


----------



## Fsyxxx

The dragon was awesome! I've got some pics I wanna post but have to pull them off my actual camera. Will do soon!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## West River WoodWorks

thanks for sharing the cool SWAT photos and your adventures along the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

